# Holster finally done!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I finally got around to making my Concealex holster. I'm trying not to put my shoulder out of its socket by patting myself on my back too much but I like it. It's comfortable and fast to draw too.

Concealex is much harder to work with than Kydex I found out. It has to be heated at a higher temperature to make it workable and hardens very fast.

I put a Tek-Loc belt retainer to hold it on which works great. It does hold it further out from your body which makes for a faster draw too. It may be a disadvantage for CCW but I've not had any problems. I like less of a rake than many. I made mine around 5-7 degrees. It also prints less than my other OWB. The grip shows less print wise.

For those who know me from other gun forums I'm bragging on all of them so this may be a repeat for ya. Just put up with me and say, "Yes Tony. Looks nice Tony. Okay that's enough Tony."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. When will U be sending my free review holster


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. When will U be sending my review holster


As soon as you send me about sixty bucks.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, but my review costs $200


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Okay, but my review costs $200


What review? I don't no what you're talking about. No habla english.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like you done a fine job there Toni. Good luck with it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

“Yes Tony. Looks nice Tony. Okay that’s enough Tony.” :mrgreen:


----------

